
We Champion Racial, Gender and Cultural Diversity--Why Not Viewpoint Diversity? - weberc2
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/we-champion-racial-gender-and-cultural-diversity-why-not-viewpoint-diversity/
======
nxsynonym
Because unlike race, gender, and culture - political view points are something
that can be persuaded to change, and therefore are either "right" or "wrong".

There's also an increasing smaller scale between the left and right. If you
express a view that could be aligned with either side you are painted as a
champion of all views that side is seen as holding.

I'm not sure what the solution is, if there is any, but the increasing divide
between "us" and "them" coming from both sides is not doing any favors to
anyone.

~~~
weberc2
Is this an explanation or a justification?

~~~
nxsynonym
Explanation - I can't reasonably justify lack of diversity and spin it as a
positive thing.

~~~
weberc2
Yeah, I'm inclined to agree with your assessment. I think Bill Clinton said
something to the effect of "belief is the last remaining bigotry". It
certainly seems true to me.

------
Powerofmene
A somewhat misleading title for an article that highlights researcher bias and
culminates in the stance that most sociology professors are liberal and
without more conservatives in these positions our research findings will
continue to be skewed.

Researcher bias can be difficult to detect when like minded people are the
ones who are charged with detecting bias. The fear that conservatives and
liberals will end up segregated at higher education institutions based on the
their ideological diversity, if it continues to trend in that direction, can
only result in a greater divide between us.

